# Annual Fathers Day Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to invite everyone out to our Annual Fathers Day Open bass tournament . The location is Alum Creek at the New Galena Ramp. Entry Fee is sety at $80 for those who pre pay . Please click the following link for an entry form . ENTRY FORM Dont be left out of such a great event. See everyone there.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only a week before the big day! Get that entry form in and secure a good starting position ! We will have coffee and donuts in the morning a Soda's , water and hot dogs at the weigh in .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only a few days before the big day! The field is starting to look good and the fish are on FIRE now. Should take a good sack to take this one !


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

What was the winning weight and big fish weight?


----------

